# Browser not liking LTE



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm having the strangest problem, my browser is not cooperating with 4G. Especially with Google, the progress bar just sits there nearly indefinitely. It can load full sites, such as Top Gear, but it hangs at the end before the bar is full.

I can toggle down to 3G and it works fine. I'm currently running the OTA MR2 radio. This started, however, some time after I flash Chingy's latest leak. I've flash back and forth a couple of times, re-flashed my ROM, cleared cache and dalvik, clear Internet application data. Nothing works other than toggling down to 3G.

That being said, it's not a connection issue. I can tether and it runs great, speed tests ran from the phone have good results. I'm baffled.

Any suggestion? Any one ran into something like this?

Thanks.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

setexascustoms said:


> I'm having the strangest problem, my browser is not cooperating with 4G. Especially with Google, the progress bar just sits there nearly indefinitely. It can load full sites, such as Top Gear, but it hangs at the end before the bar is full.
> 
> I can toggle down to 3G and it works fine. I'm currently running the OTA MR2 radio. This started, however, some time after I flash Chingy's latest leak. I've flash back and forth a couple of times, re-flashed my ROM, cleared cache and dalvik, clear Internet application data. Nothing works other than toggling down to 3G.
> 
> ...


Yep, been having this same issue all day. No Google love on LTE but it pulls right up on 3G. I also cant get Fark to open either. All other data using apps work fine on 4G, not sure what's going on. I have tried on Dolphin Browser and the stock one, same story on both. Where do you live? I'm in Fort Worth and I was talking to someone is Dallas having the same issue.


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in Webster, a little South of Houston. Oddly enough it just started working, out of no where. I backed up my app with Titanium, and thought I'd check one more time before trying something else and it's working. Let me know how your story progresses.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

setexascustoms said:


> I'm in Webster, a little South of Houston. Oddly enough it just started working, out of no where. I backed up my app with Titanium, and thought I'd check one more time before trying something else and it's working. Let me know how your story progresses.


It worked briefly for me as well earlier then borked again. A little odd that we're all in Texas...


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

I lied, it was a chached page that was loading.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

setexascustoms said:


> I lied, it was a chached page that was loading.


Weird, I've cleared data and cache on Dolphin and stock browser and still nothing unless I switch to 3G

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry, I should have been clearer. A cached page was loading, making me think it worked. No dice, and cleared cached and nothing. It must have cached the page while I was on 3G. Is there anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine is still not working either, its got to be something regional with us all being in texas, I just can't figure out what is wrong..........


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

setexascustoms said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer. A cached page was loading, making me think it worked. No dice, and cleared cached and nothing. It must have cached the page while I was on 3G. Is there anyone else having this problem?


Lol, I see... I talked to a guy an XDA that was having this issue as well, also he was in Texas. I've been tweeting with vzw support, but as always, they are not much help...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I just did a complete wipe and re-flash, with out restoring anything what so ever and still nothing...


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

setexascustoms said:


> Well I just did a complete wipe and re-flash, with out restoring anything what so ever and still nothing...


Wow, that blows...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

What radio is everyone using? I'm running the latest leak.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> What radio is everyone using? I'm running the latest leak.


Same...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## travisgreen (Jun 7, 2011)

I just upgraded from the original released radio to the newest leak because of this problem.
I had the same problem on both.
Edit: I'm also in Houston.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think its a location thing, I think they still have issues with 4g in how stuff is rendered. 
I have always had this issue of it takes forever to load a page when on 4G but when switched to 3g it loads right up, I have no idea how they are going to fix it or if they even do....


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

My 4g had been working great all around until yesterday, what's bizarre is data is working fine for all my apps, even speedtest. Its only affecting the browser. Quite annoying.


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> My 4g had been working great all around until yesterday, what's bizarre is data is working fine for all my apps, even speedtest. Its only affecting the browser. Quite annoying.


Exactly my problem, funny thing is I get up this morning and it works fine. I don't have 4G at work, so when I get back home this evening I'll check back in, but up until I left for work everything was back to normal. Anyone else?


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I checked it about an hour ago and it still wasn't working, just rechecked now and it seems back to normal.....?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

This has been an issue floating around. It happened last month in Southern California and it seems like it's hitting Texas now (in another forum, there are a couple of users in Dallas Forth-Worth area that are having the issue). Data seems to work fine but the browser hangs and can't load web pages. I believe it has to do with Verizon's network. When this happened to me last month, the problem just went away after a couple of days.

Edit: It's in the CM7 forum pages 77-78.


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

skinien said:


> This has been an issue floating around. It happened last month in Southern California and it seems like it's hitting Texas now (in another forum, there are a couple of users in Dallas Forth-Worth area that are having the issue). Data seems to work fine but the browser hangs and can't load web pages. I believe it has to do with Verizon's network. When this happened to me last month, the problem just went away after a couple of days.
> 
> Edit: It's in the CM7 forum pages 77-78.


Thanks for the info, mine was back up and running this morning. Like I said, I'll check again this evening when I'm back in LTE coverage. I'm just glad to know it's not a problem with my particular phone.


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

How's it working for y'all? It's hit and miss for me, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

"setexascustoms said:


> How's it working for y'all? It's hit and miss for me, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


Well from the original post, I've always experienced issues with it being extremely slow when on 4G or no data at all.
When I'm on 3g it works fast. Browser is zippy and everything. I think they still have an issue with how things are handled under 4G, and until they figure out how to fix it, we will continue to see that.


----------



## nonpareil.one (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm having this same issue in dfw. Very rarely does the browser work on 4g, 3g is ok, wifi is fine. Apps work on 4g. I just updated to cm7 RC 1.3, it's been doing this for the last 2 days on 1.2 and is still an issue now. Anyone have an idea of what may be the cause?

Michael


----------



## Knothead (Jul 25, 2011)

One of my guys has a non rooted tb and his is doing this as well today here in Ok. Mine is rooted running Th3roy and its the same. Switched to 3g and google apps and browser work fine, 4g no deal.


----------



## nonpareil.one (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not going to unroot but I'm going to download a stock rooted rom and see what I get and will report back.


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Your'e going to have the same issues, verizon has their head up their behinds. Talked to them today and they insist there is no problem.


----------



## nonpareil.one (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, same thing. At first it loaded Google but searches just hang. Started going directly to websites, occasionally one would load then it would stop. Came back to cm7 and same thing, once in a while it works, usually right after wifi is disconnected then stops. If this doesn't clear soon I'll go to stock unrooted and make a scene at the vzw store...


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been having the same issue the last few days. 4G hanging up in the browser. My mail also does not seem to automatically update while in 4G. Live in South Houston. I'm glad to hear it's not just my phone.


----------



## strwberrybened (Jul 25, 2011)

You guys aren't alone. I live in Houston and on my Thunderbolt the 4g worked up until about Thursday night. From then it has been very flaky. During the weekend it could barely connect. Sometimes it would even get on 1X data. However, on Sunday it started getting consistent connections to the 4g network. However the connection doesn't seem like a stable one. Most apps seem to have slow 4g but still work. However, some Google apps don't seem to have any data connection at all (even though the 4g indicator is on). My Google voice doesn't get messages and doesn't alert me. My Google plus doesn't work at all. Youtube is very slow, and the stock browser is slow too. Most of these issues are resolved on 3g.

Please respond if you're having similar problems. I'm collecting links of all the issues people are having with thunderbolt 4g in Houston so I can send them to Verizon in a complaint. I thought about changing my phone but I will not do that now that I know it's a general issue. However I think Verzion needs to fix this asap.


----------



## gorgio1 (Jun 30, 2011)

i had the same problem except mine did not work on 3g and did work on 4g but i believe it is a dns problem so if you download set dns from the market and set it to google it should fix it worked for me oh and you have to be rooted to use the app

reply with outcome

thankz


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Set DNS worked perfectly, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nonpareil.one (Jul 25, 2011)

That seems to be the issue! I set my DNS to 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.3 and it's working fine on 4g now.


----------



## strwberrybened (Jul 25, 2011)

I will re-root my phone when I get home tonight and try this. Even though it solves the problem, has anyone figured out why Verizon seems to have switched the DNS on us?


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

nonpareil.one said:


> That seems to be the issue! I set my DNS to 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.3 and it's working fine on 4g now.


Worked perfectly, thanks!


----------



## MarkyD (Jul 26, 2011)

I am in contact with the head engineer in OK about this issue. He said if I can give him a few MEIDs of devices experiencing this problem, he will track it and try to see what's going on. He's at the engineering level and does not care what radio you're on, if you're rooted, etc. He wants to get to the bottom of the problem. If any of you are willing to share some basic information, PM me the following:

-IMEI/MEID of your device.
-Exact times (with time zone) where you have been able to reproduce the data drop. This will require those of you who have applied different DNS servers to go back to the default DNS servers, connect to LTE, and attempt to connect to Google services. Take note of any data drops and the exact time. Try several times if possible.

The engineers will watch the IMEIs I give them for drops at the specific times you all give me, and they will try to narrow it down. If any of you feel comfortable doing this, feel free to PM me the requested info.

Mark


----------



## Knothead (Jul 25, 2011)

Set dns fixed it here as well. I used Google dns.


----------



## nonpareil.one (Jul 25, 2011)

"MarkyD said:


> I am in contact with the head engineer in OK about this issue. He said if I can give him a few MEIDs of devices experiencing this problem, he will track it and try to see what's going on. He's at the engineering level and does not care what radio you're on, if you're rooted, etc. He wants to get to the bottom of the problem. If any of you are willing to share some basic information, PM me the following:
> 
> -IMEI/MEID of your device.
> -Exact times (with time zone) where you have been able to reproduce the data drop. This will require those of you who have applied different DNS servers to go back to the default DNS servers, connect to LTE, and attempt to connect to Google services. Take note of any data drops and the exact time. Try several times if possible.
> ...


Does it matter that I'm in DFW and not OK?


----------



## BennyBravo (Jul 27, 2011)

There's one tower in Columbus Ohio that just will not work for me on 4G, with full bars, -50dbm signal. I've got a ticket in that attached to a larger parent ticket with VZW. Never hurts to lean on VZW till they listen, took a couple of calls, but they finally acknowledged the issue.


----------



## strwberrybened (Jul 25, 2011)

The 4g proxy issues were fixed in Houston yesterday. I was able to use 4g on Google services just fine. So were others on xda dev forums. However, some time today the problems started again. Will look around to see if others are having the same issues. Verizon is dropping the ball on this one


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

"Knothead said:


> Set dns fixed it here as well. I used Google dns.


Seems to have worked here too, thanks to whoever figured this out 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------

